
Show HN: Political Match Quiz with no data mining - solarlion
http://insight.vote
======
epeery
This project was started by me as a way for me to get better at type-level
programming in Haskell.

If you're curious about how it was made the source code is available at
[http://github.com/epeery/quiz](http://github.com/epeery/quiz)

------
solarlion
We also wanted to contribute a positive tool to our political process in order
to help folks decipher amongst all the candidates and their positions.

In a trustworthy and unbiased way.

------
solarlion
Let us know if you try it out whether you feel the match is successful. We
would also love to hear any feature ideas or suggestions you have.

Father, son project. ;)

